

Ask HN: Rate My Startup Gigshare.co (a freelancer community) - stulogy

Hey, I'm trying to get feedback for my project which allows freelancers to privately or publicly share gigs they are working on or want to offload because they are too busy.
Please review. Thanks.
======
aprilholle
I love it! I think it's a great idea, real slick implementation, and you seem
to really be motivated to see it grow. Very cool - thanks for creating such a
great tool. :)

------
jeffepp
Really slick, easy to use and very intuitive. Well done!

~~~
stulogy
Thanks Jeff. I see you've been using it already :-)

------
stulogy
Not sure why this isn't getting in to the Ask section...?

~~~
stulogy
Ah its in now... Here's the link: <http://gigshare.co>

------
andrewtbham
looks like you got chicken/egg problem. why wouldn't i just use elance or
odesk?

~~~
Johniphone
Odesk isn't for freelancers to share gigs with their network (other
freelancers) it's for Companies to hire freelancers.

